# Taking Pet Snakes out into front yard. (VIC)



## Levold (Feb 17, 2012)

I have been taking my Pythons out front to do their Poo and Pees on the lawn, and get some suns rays etc. They are on MY property and under constant supervision...

Was just told today by a family member that my neighbor complained to her that her husband saw one of my snakes on MY lawn and had to go inside his house and couldn't come outside for the rest of the day... There is a pailing fence between our properties. 

Now what is the difference if I take them into the front or back yard? Am I in my rights to take MY snakes into MY yard to get exercise and defecate on the grass? BTW our backyard is right next to the next doors house. 

She said she will be making a complaint to someone? ( i assume the local shire council as that's what happened with our chickens, rooster, pheasant and turkeys)


----------



## hrafna (Feb 17, 2012)

not that i would know for sure, but i would think that aslong as you are on your property and not going outside your boundaries with them, then they shouldn't be able to do anything about it. i am interested in hearing more of an official word on this.


----------



## edstar (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah me too. I live in a town house and often walk past 2 houses to get to my letter box with my snakes. No ones ever said anything


----------



## Ricochet (Feb 17, 2012)

Wait until their cat comes to do his business in your front yard and kill 2 birds with one stone. Feed your snake and get the neighbor back:evil::evil::evil: . Oh - and don't forget to throw over a bag of cement and tell them to HTFU.

There's not much they could really do - you have a licence to keep reptiles, your on your own property, your animal is controlled.


----------



## mikey_mike (Feb 17, 2012)

Your neighbor needs therapy.


----------



## turtle (Feb 17, 2012)

Theres really nothing the neighbour can do. You are well and truley in your rights.

Dan


----------



## Suenstu (Feb 17, 2012)

Your neighbour needs to HTFU. I wouldn't be concerned if I were you. As mentioned, you're licenced, the animal/s are on your property and controlled. Bad luck sooky la-la neighbour.


----------



## snakehandler (Feb 17, 2012)

although you are not breaking any wildlife regulations, you need to remember that a person has the right to feel safe, if they have a genuine phobia of the animals then they can make a complaint to local council, this may or may not be followed up on, but the council may demand you do this in your back yard not front!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake007 (Feb 17, 2012)

As long as there on your property she can't do rubbish u can let ya snake go and whach him/her you have a lincenes so if that's all fine and well when they come around they can't do anything  u will be fine ... I would chuck them out just to pi** her off


----------



## hrafna (Feb 17, 2012)

surely there could be some sort of allowance, say during certain times an individual can take an animal out the front, mr scaredycat neighbour would notified of said times and then they are fully aware that a snake will be out the front, doing it's buisness during that time, don't go out front or plan to take the wife shopping during that time frame!


----------



## miss_mosher (Feb 17, 2012)

Sounds like your neighbours are douchebags. Hopefully they're so terrified they move out haha


----------



## 12-08-67 (Feb 17, 2012)

go out daily with a rubber snake and wait for someone in uniform to arrive


----------



## thomasssss (Feb 17, 2012)

although i agree with what snakehandler has said the same should apply for other animals as well then people can keep their big rottys out the front as guard dogs then people should be able to take their snakes out the front regardless of what their neighbours may be scared of their are plenty of people scared of dogs (not me i love em and have my own 2 boxers out the front of my house as guard dogs)


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm so curious I just have to ask.... what species is the snake and how big?
It's just so sad the times we live in. Complaints over such petty things. Bet if it was a cat nothing would come of it. And people wonder why we don't know our neighbours, why elderly neighbours are dying in their homes and not being noticed. This thread is just one tiny reason why


----------



## Jarrod_H (Feb 17, 2012)

What a [email protected]


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Feb 17, 2012)

What's wrong with your back yard for the same purpose? I've been around for a long time and it is always the case that discretion is the best plan where these things are concerned. Any exposure in a public place, even if it's inside your own boundary, is just asking for trouble. Some people don't like snakes, and even if it's an irrational fear, YOU need to accept it and get over it. No good will come of being belligerent.

The same goes for people who wander around in public with snakes across their shoulders - it's usually just showing off, and casts reptile keepers in a bad light.

Jamie


----------



## MontyTheBredl (Feb 17, 2012)

Chuck a rubber one over the fence and watch ***** fly :lol:


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 17, 2012)

I hate cats with a passion... I don't go around screaming to people "Lock your darn cat up! you wildlife killers!!!" Its my problem, i mutter it to myself and move on! it's stupid and I hope the authorities think this too


----------



## Renenet (Feb 17, 2012)

It sounds like you and your neighbours have a history. For the sake of peace, what Pythoninfinite says about discretion is probably right. I do understand your irritation - I rent and in my last place was not allowed to keep a python. It might not be fair that you're being harrassed about what you can and can't do on your own property, but if you do have a backyard space I'd use that instead. If your neighbours complain about _that_, they can take a leap. I only wish that people with dogs that bark unexpectedly as I walk past, scaring the stuffing out of me, would be so considerate!

There's also the question of security to consider. I'd be instinctively reluctant to take my animals into the front yard just in case an unscrupulous someone decides they'd like to help themselves to one at a later date.


----------



## D3pro (Feb 17, 2012)

Diplomacy is the best weapon. If taking your snake at the back instead of the front resolves the situation, then do that. Even if your in the right, it's not worth getting into a dispute with your neighbour.


----------



## sunny_girl (Feb 17, 2012)

Id go and see them. Tell them the reason you take them outside. Suggest if they are afraid, you could give them a courtesy call to say you are takin them out, then they are aware they're there before they see them themselves. If they are decent people, they will appreciate the visit.


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 17, 2012)

Just take them out to the backyard if it would save any issues.My neighbours do not even know we keep reptiles and that's just the way I like it.


----------



## Snowman (Feb 17, 2012)

None of my neighbours know I have 15 odd pet pythons. For the simple reason I don't want to be robbed by some kid in the street that wants a pet snake.


----------



## KingSirloin (Feb 17, 2012)

Take it on your own property where and when you like. At least out the front will keep pesky door to door salesman away, and if you do it just after school hours, it will keep the kids away that deliver junk mail too........works for me!​


Snowman said:


> None of my neighbours know I have 15 odd pet pythons. For the simple reason I don't want to be robbed by some kid in the street that wants a pet snake.



Have to agree with this also, privacy and secrecy for your pets is also important.


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 17, 2012)

Your neighbour obviously has a phobia about snakes, that's ok, lots of people do, but it's his problem not yours....you are within your legal rights if you have a licence and stay within your property boundaries front or back......


----------



## cwebb (Feb 17, 2012)

what does HTFU mean haha


----------



## Suenstu (Feb 17, 2012)

I agree with Jamie - but I understand from the op that the backyard is closer to this particular neighbour - or maybe I misinterpreted that?
No snakes aren't everyone's cup of tea, but there should be give and take from both sides.
I have mine out regularly, and most people come to the fence and ask lots of questions about them, and are really quite fascinated. If I can educate a few people in this manner (no, I'm not saying I'm an expert by any means, but information is vital to help people feel less afraid).
One of my best friends has a pathological fear of snakes, I don't get them out when he's around out of respect for him and my animals. Give and take. I'd pop in and see your neighbour and try to work something out. You never know it could diffuse the whole thing, and help him go a way to conquering his fear.
Just my opinion of course....


----------



## reptalica (Feb 17, 2012)

Can mean two things....."Hurry the ****** up" or "Harden the ****** up". Apply either to the sentence used....:lol:

To the OP. Maybe next time when u r going to get the paper wander out with a Deathy one one arm and a coastal taipan on the other.

Now that I'd like to see. 




Suenstu said:


> Your neighbour needs to HTFU. I wouldn't be concerned if I were you. As mentioned, you're licenced, the animal/s are on your property and controlled. Bad luck sooky la-la neighbour.





miss_mosher said:


> Sounds like your neighbours are douchebags. Hopefully they're so terrified they move out haha





cwebb said:


> what does HTFU mean haha


----------



## Levold (Feb 17, 2012)

Manda1032 said:


> I'm so curious I just have to ask.... what species is the snake and how big?


One is a 5(ish) foot Bredli, and the other is a 7 foot BHP. So it's not as though I could lose them easy in the grass and decide to give up searching for them and let them stay out in the garden. I started using the backyard in the beginning, but with all the things (wood piles, shrubs, and other objects) they just head straight for them and try to go underneath them. The front is just lawn and a lot bigger area.



Manda1032 said:


> I hate cats with a passion... I don't go around screaming to people "Lock your darn cat up! you wildlife killers!!!" Its my problem, i mutter it to myself and move on! it's stupid and I hope the authorities think this too



Lol We 'allow' their 2 cats to roam around OUR yard at night. By 'allow', I mean I got a trap from the council after it killed a tame one eyed magpie we had out backyard and took it in to the shire offices when it was caught next day. Said neighbour this post is about came to front door and threatened me that night about not touching his cats again.. 

Yes we have history. I even got blamed for our other next doors roosters crowing. And doing weeding in the back yard on the weekend upsets their 3 Pomeranians that bark at anything as simple as a sneeze. 

I am half done with an enclosure out back to let the snakes exercise in, and want to convert the whole back yard into a 'refuge' for frogs, blue tongues and other local skinks.



Suenstu said:


> I agree with Jamie - but I understand from the op that the backyard is closer to this particular neighbour - or maybe I misinterpreted that?



Yes, our backyard is only a few meters from their front and back doors. Our front is as far from their house as you can get.


----------



## AmandaD (Feb 17, 2012)

My backyard is surrounded by flats with some not nice people. When my dogs were pups/had pups they were excercised out the front yard because the only people that would see them would be anyone walking by. Same with snakes, they will be out the front on the grass because i don’t want no “thug” seeing what i have and deciding to break into my house. No complaint from my neighbours yet and i hope this isn’t a legal problem because if it is, for the safety of my snakes unfortunately they wont be going outside.


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 17, 2012)

Levold said:


> Lol We 'allow' their 2 cats to roam around OUR yard at night. By 'allow', I mean I got a trap from the council after it killed a tame one eyed magpie we had out backyard and took it in to the shire offices when it was caught next day. Said neighbour this post is about came to front door and threatened me that night about not touching his cats again..
> 
> Yes we have history. I even got blamed for our other next doors roosters crowing. And doing weeding in the back yard on the weekend upsets their 3 Pomeranians that bark at anything as simple as a sneeze.




OK that's why I hate cats! I have everything BUT cats and dogs. I absolutely detest people who allow their cats to roam and think it ok! He's sooo lucky he doesn't live near me OR in QLD. Those cats would never be seen again! I had a problem with cats comming and attacking my CAGED birds. I lost a pair of par blue scarlets that way. "Oh no it can't be my cat" PPPFFFTTT. RSPCA didn't care, neither did the council OR the coppers. They both said to just kill the cats! (No lie, Townsville council and coppers, told them at the time we were army and they said oh better not then!) Could say fight fire with fire but it will never end. It's on now, it will never stop. Ignore them and keep your hands clean and document EVERYTHING. I've had neighbours like them too many times, Thats why I live in the bush! Next step would be privacy screening or making the fence higher and from experience neither of those work.


----------



## Renenet (Feb 17, 2012)

Levold said:


> Lol We 'allow' their 2 cats to roam around OUR yard at night. By 'allow', I mean I got a trap from the council after it killed a tame one eyed magpie we had out backyard and took it in to the shire offices when it was caught next day. Said neighbour this post is about came to front door and threatened me that night about not touching his cats again..
> 
> Yes we have history. I even got blamed for our other next doors roosters crowing. And doing weeding in the back yard on the weekend upsets their 3 Pomeranians that bark at anything as simple as a sneeze.



I'm liking your neighbours less and less. Hypocrisy, wandering cats and delicate Pomeranians bring out my prejudices every time.


----------



## kr0nick (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeh mate I would tell your said neighbor to grow A set of ***** and man up. Seriously *** and if they try to do anything just get em for trespassing


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 17, 2012)

I sun my tigers and red belly blacks in the front yard. Got some weird looks from people at times  Even had an Irish lady with a heavy accent stop and say "is that a tiger snake???" ....I was impressed. But then again, maybe the stripes gave him away :lol:

I also had one of the next door neighbours kids eye to eye with one of my darwins once, then unexpectedly the mother came out and nearly had a heart attack when she saw it. You should have seen it! :lol: It would have looked pretty bad as the snake was about a foot off the ground looking at him. He's just an inquisitive snake and hasn't bitten anyone ever....some people :lol: The kid had no fear and was enjoying the staring contest.


----------



## miss_mosher (Feb 17, 2012)

It's just sad that the neighbour couldn't complain to your face...


----------



## edstar (Feb 17, 2012)

miss_mosher said:


> It's just sad that the neighbour couldn't complain to your face...



Very true


----------



## sagara_cp_2006 (Feb 17, 2012)

If you are in your own yard and not disturbing anyone, there shouldn't be any problems. What can a local council really do, report you to the EPA for having a reptile out in the front of your house when you have a licence to keep it??


----------



## 2TALL (Feb 17, 2012)

*hi*

it means harden the **** up, sorry to be rude


----------



## mje772003 (Feb 17, 2012)

moosenoose said:


> I sun my tigers and red belly blacks in the front yard. Got some weird looks from people at times  Even had an Irish lady with a heavy accent stop and say "is that a tiger snake???" ....I was impressed. But then again, maybe the stripes gave him away :lol:
> 
> I also had one of the next door neighbours kids eye to eye with one of my darwins once, then unexpectedly the mother came out and nearly had a heart attack when she saw it. You should have seen it! :lol: It would have looked pretty bad as the snake was about a foot off the ground looking at him. He's just an inquisitive snake and hasn't bitten anyone ever....some people :lol: The kid had no fear and was enjoying the staring contest.



That would have been priceless the look on the mothers face

Wouldn't you have the right to cat trap the cats if they came on your land and the neighbor would need to pay the release fee? As they would learn a lesson either shut up about the snakes or cop the cost of getting cats out of the pound

as also its good to have the snakes as it stops the god botherers coming to the door too


----------



## AirCooled (Feb 17, 2012)

Pick a nice day,collect alot of empty beer or spirits cans or stubbies,put all the empties all over the lawn, a couple of rubber snakes on fishing lines to make them move,turn up some ACDC and have some fun,cops come you are completely sober playing with toy snakes,neighbour FAIL


----------



## reptilian1924 (Feb 17, 2012)

l was told by someone who l know of that works in the Department of Sustainability & Environment that was envolved in putting Victoria's wildlife Regulations together between 91 to 92, when l first moved into my townhouse here in Melbourne in early 1997, that l am not allowed to take my Python's or Lizard's outside in my courtyard, even those its fully enclosed unless l make sure the Reptiles are put into a escape proof enclosure, otherwise they must stay inside where they are safe and secure from escaping, or l could be fined or risk loosing my licence if they escape and attack someone including a neighbour.


----------



## Levold (Feb 17, 2012)

miss_mosher said:


> It's just sad that the neighbour couldn't complain to your face...



They never do. They complain to everyone else in the town BUT us. lol they told us that a lady further up the road complained about a rooster we had once (with a permit from council) and that she thinks roosters are okay, BUT the council inspector came out and hinted it was these neighbors that made the complaint. When we pointed out that their dogs 'yap' constantly when we are out back, Inspector said thats what dogs do and he didnt see an issue with it. HENCE I decided to get 'pets/scale kids' that didn't fall under the local shire bylaws.


----------



## Fantazmic (Feb 17, 2012)

I am going to be really interested to see who they complain to....every time anything happens with reptiles it becomes a pass the parcel with everyone saying....oh no reptiles arent our responsibility......so if you do receive a visit do tell us who it is from !!!!!


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 17, 2012)

12-08-67 said:


> go out daily with a rubber snake and wait for someone in uniform to arrive



ha ha that was my first thought!


----------



## longqi (Feb 17, 2012)

In Qld it was possible to get charged by police for having pet snakes in the open in public view within your property
As far as the police were concerned they had never charged anyone
But it came under public mischief or some strange law like that, even though my front yard was not a public area
My backyard was jungle so I would play with new slitherers out the front to evaluate them as demo snakes
I argued the toss with the cops and a desk sergeant basically said
You wont be charged because its rubbish and a waste of paperwork
But you could be if you dont shut up


----------



## miss_mosher (Feb 17, 2012)

I guess as long as you're nice about it and you're doing everything right by the law, the police shouldn't have anything to do with it. I'm sure they have better things to do. But if the council gets multiple complaints it would probably be in the hands of animal control or the wildlife department. I would assume anyway. There's nothing illegal about handling your licensed animals on your own fenced property.


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 17, 2012)

moosenoose said:


> I sun my tigers and red belly blacks in the front yard. Got some weird looks from people at times  Even had an Irish lady with a heavy accent stop and say "is that a tiger snake???" ....I was impressed. But then again, maybe the stripes gave him away :lol:
> 
> I also had one of the next door neighbours kids eye to eye with one of my darwins once, then unexpectedly the mother came out and nearly had a heart attack when she saw it. You should have seen it! :lol: It would have looked pretty bad as the snake was about a foot off the ground looking at him. He's just an inquisitive snake and hasn't bitten anyone ever....some people :lol: The kid had no fear and was enjoying the staring contest.



our bhp has twice been identified by passers by as a tiger snake  In Darwin!


----------



## miss_mosher (Feb 17, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> our bhp has twice been identified by passers by as a tiger snake  In Darwin!



I just love it when visitors ask "oh, do they bite?" uum I'm sure you can answer that haha


----------



## kr0nick (Feb 17, 2012)

Well with the rule being "said reptile can not be moved from said address unless going to the vet or being sold" then there is nothing anyone can do you have your rights and some people just need to mind their own business.


----------



## Vincey (Feb 17, 2012)

Without reading all the replies, this may have already been said... but anyway- People have dogs, cats and an array of other pets that bark, scratch and **** everywhere NOT UNDER their owners supervision.

If this is taken any further by the neighbour or any other party to take action against you for having your snake out, supervised, on your property, would be beyond a joke. I'd probably set up an out door pit just to spite them.


----------



## nico77 (Feb 17, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> our bhp has twice been identified by passers by as a tiger snake  In Darwin!



One of my kids friends mum asked me if my jungle was a tiapan , when i said no she asked "are you sure ? " lol

If they dont stop complaining do the same and ring the council about their yapping dogs and keep catching their cat , but if you want to try and keep the peace maybe extend the fence posts and hang some shade cloth so the sook can not see them .
It would be funny as to see his face if you put a rubber snake in his mail box lmao and if he questions you about it say " it was the lady up the road "
good luck 

cheers nico


----------



## snakehandler (Feb 18, 2012)

People are not supposed to have dogs in front yards unattended, as any person has the legal right to approach your front door without fear! Also if a snake in Victoria is under your control and attended at all times then DSE cannot say or do anything, if it has the opportunity to escape from you then you are in breach of the regulations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris1 (Feb 18, 2012)

i dont feel the need to aggravate my neighbours by rubbing their noses in my hobby, while they all know i have snakes, they know theyre well contained, (indoors or in the aviary), but theyre happy that they rarely see them.

while it may be legal to let them have a supervised cruise around the front, i dont really see the point if the backyard is just as good,....


----------



## browny (Feb 18, 2012)

If their front and back door is basically at your back yard/fence then how exactly do they see your front yard? also if it is fenced how does he see your snakes, you have a certain level of right to privacy and if he is looking over the fence that is an invasion of privacy (nifty thing with neighbours like this if you get video evidence of it )

as you said front yard is leaps and bounds better for the exercise so maybe look into a way to block view by a gate or simply have a shade cloth covering for the driveway opening, so many options and directions but these situations are never fun or easily resolved unfortunately.
don't let their animals put you off from using your backyard either, let them bark after all you won't be getting the noise complaint.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 18, 2012)

I used to have nosy neighbors sticking their beaks over my fence, but then I just had bigger fences built :lol: I could keep elephants in the backyard and they'd have no clue


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Feb 18, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> our bhp has twice been identified by passers by as a tiger snake  In Darwin!



I think that this is the biggest problem as we all know, the general public knows bugger all about snakes. Educate your neighbour.
I don't reckon that there is any law that says you can't do this on your own property so long as it stays that way & cannot escape.
Cheers
Ian


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 19, 2012)

I feel like charging a viewing fee for half the crap I perform out in my front yard :lol:


----------



## Jeannine (Feb 19, 2012)

*isnt it amazing, people with snakes can do whatever they want and to hell with anyone that doesnt like snakes, has a phobia, etc 

yet every other pet owners has all these rules to follow, in fact ive seen many people in this forum and this 'thread' suggesting its ok to MURDER peoples cats and in some cases 'feed' them to your snakes 

i always thought respect went both ways, guess it doesnt huh 
*


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 19, 2012)

I didn't suggest it was ok. I was told by authorities while looking for the local "Ranger" to kill them. Read it again


----------



## starr9 (Feb 19, 2012)

Id be documenting everything with these ppl. I would all so be trying to talk to them and try to work something out (document this all so!) I think if you try to do all that you can and work with them, if they try to go to anyone and say anything you can say/show that you went above and beyond. When ever someone try's to get cranky or angry with me I smile and the more they get worked up the nicer I try to get. Makes them look like an idiot and you like a saint! Good luck!


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 19, 2012)

Just be sure that, if you decide to record converstions, you let them know that they are being recorded and this can/will be used in any official proceedings. Whether or not you are, sometimes it's amazing the attitude shift you can see when they know they're being listened to, or could be 
As for the yappy pomeranians... the fact that you have a 7ft BHP gave me a little bitchy thought there, not something I'd recommend following through on but the next time those little puff-balls are irritating you, you could entertain it and have a wee smile to yourself


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 19, 2012)

i like those thoughts... I have them all the time. They're all different too!


----------

